# Getting ready for Denver Cluster



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My nerves and excitement are mounting as I keep running into roadblocks but if all goes well my little Twilight will make her AKC debut on Feb 12. This weekend we got her "puppy clip" roughed out, took off lots of hair. Posted a photo asking for comments and promptly got told we left too much hair ON her :shock:.... 

LOL oh well in two weeks we will go back to my friends and work on tweaking her cut.

Any one else going so I can have some moral support? Especially since I am supposed to steward on Friday and Saturday which are the first two of 4 days she will be shown and my DH who has had 2 conformation classes may end up showing her.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't show, so no advice here. I do know that it is better to leave too much hair when prepping because you can always cut more off, but you can't put it back on... unless you go the unethical route and use wiggies. Ugh, I guess I do know a tiny bit about showing, hah. Best of luck with Twilight; she has a very pretty silhouette.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My goodness, she has a lucious coat! Before and after! Best wishes at the show. Love that your daughter might show her. We expect a full report.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As said earlier, better to have left too much on than to have taken too much off. Do you have a mentor who can look it over? Maybe you can appeal for help from someone who will be there through FB too.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Pretty pretty pretty!!!! I think she looks good. I'm no good in AKC puppy cuts but I think that the hair on her rump/tail area is a bit long???? And the bit under the tail rump area?? From what I can remember seeing at a show, the coat looks pretty tight to the body in those spots. Creates a angle down the back from the back of the head to the rump. Also a bit long in front of the knee/belly area???? Again Im no pro that's for sure! 
I think she looks fantastic, what a gorgeous coat, she is going to do fantastic! 
Good luck and we want pictures!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sure wish I could be there, I'd definitely come clap for Twilight and your or your husband, whoever ends up handling ! We are with you in spirit!

Not sure where in CO VikingQueen lives, but maybe she'll be by?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

lol not daughter (DD) if I had one my HUSBAND might show her


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

*enteries are closed and breed numbers are posted*

AND gulp I am now officially terrified. The number of class bitches ranges from 14 to 17 over the weekend. We, of course, will only be in the 6-9 month puppy class but if we win the class... It may only be for "experience" but of course there is always that dream of having the puppy that stuns everyone...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make sure you post the results of course.....oh yeah, pictures too!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A judge once said to a friend of mine - "You're the worst handler I've ever seen but you've got a beautiful puppy." 

The dog got her points. 

Break a leg!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't be nervous! You guys are going to do great! She is beautiful!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I wish you the very best on your show weekend. It will be fun for us to hear of your experience and the results. I remember those pre show nerves, from my horse showing days.....yikes. You wll do fine....Your kiddo is really beautiful.

While I am only an hour away in Ft. Collins, I can not come due to previous plans for the weekend. I will be thinking of you.

Viking Queen


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe we can get togeather at one of the local shows later in the year


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Luck with your first show. just remember this is only the first show, this is a learning experience.... EVERYONE began as a novice and had the same jitters. Grooming will come with time and practice. Too much is hair is better and hopefully someone will help you refine your start. But again it is just hair, if you make mistakes it will grow back. My hats off to you for taking this step into the ring, it takes courage, but it is so rewarding!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

*The judging schedule is up...*

AND oh my gosh we are going to be going crazy! Look at the times the poodles are up... The first line if for my freinds Mini Poodle, the second line is for the Standard Poodles. The first number is the ring number (it is in the lower level) The second set of numbers is of course the time we have to be ready to enter the ring.
Fri Sat Sun Mon
POOD MIN 6 10:20 am 6 10:45 am 6 1:35 pm 6 9:15 am
POOD STD 6 12:25 pm 6 2:10 pm 6 10:40 am 6 10:25 am


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lots of luck to you! Just remember, it IS for fun and experience...and this is your first show. Enjoy your dog and don't let on that you're nervous. lol.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a nice sized entry! We just showed under Sandy Wheat, the Saturday judge for you. She had my very refined black bitch as Reserve Winner to the major, a white from the Safari line (somewhat related to my bitch) that was also owner/breeder handled. The Winners dog was owner/breeder handled also be a relatively novice handler. He was very nervous, too. There were some pros there too which shows owner handlers can win.

My philosophy is to only worry about things I can control which is how my Poodle is presented. I focus only on that. I watch the judge beforehand to get an idea of their style and preferences. I try to have someone watch me to get feedback when we're done. Every time in the ring is a learning experience. Keep track of the judges and which dog they put up.

And remember, this is a dog show. Have Fun! Smile, congratulate your fellow exhibitors when they're placed ahead of you. One judges opinion doesn't mean your dog is 'bad' only that particular judge on that particular day liked the other dog just a little better. 

Good Luck!

.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

*post show report*

There was no love for the Twilight at the show. Day 1 she was 3rd of 3, Day 2 she was 3rd of 4, Day 3 she was 4th of 4 and Day 4 she was 2nd of 2. 

Friday I showed Twilight but was so sore the next day my friend Brad showed her for me. It was actually a relief as I didn't have to watch the time as I worked as steward that day. Then walking back to the car I tripped on a curb and went down hard. So much for ME showing Twilight. Another friend took her in on Sunday and Monday. 

But sitting there in pain and watching someone else groom and show my little girl I realized that was not for me. We will finish Twilight with my friends handling her and doing the grooming. And in the meantime my friends and I will be looking for a smaller breed with less grooming requirements for me to show.  love friends who are like okay we understand what breed are you thinking of.... 

Oh and don't worry Twilight and I will do performance events where she doesn't have to look picture perfect to win.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for updating even though you probably didn't necessarily feel like talking about it all. I am sorry you fell! I hope you have some time to recuperate. Twilight is a star in our PF eyes even if the judges didn't see it.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Twilight is a star in our PF eyes even if the judges didn't see it.


Yes, Twilight looks really nice from the pics you posted. Maybe if you were able to handle her each day, she'd have shown better. Doing up a show coat takes a lot of practice so don't give up too soon.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

It is not so much my lack of skill in grooming that made me make this choice but rather my physical problems that are limiting me to the sidelines when what I want to be doing in grooming and showing my own dog not sitting outside the ring and watching others doing it.  My friends and I have agreed that what I really need is a smaller dog I can walk with and one with much simpler grooming requirements to show in conformation and keep my poodles for the fun games like agility.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the troubles at the shows! I hope your ok from your fall! Your girl is so pretty, I know its hard to sit still when you want to do it with her! Good luck in your choice of breed. Please do let us know what you decide on, and we want pictures!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There are two breeds I am investigating right now. One is the Tibetan Spaniel which looks promising, small, active, and supposedly has minimal grooming requirements. The second one is my beloved Dandie Dinmont Terriers who have a complicated grooming regime that is the result of the 3 different coat types they have. The backs are hand stripped, the belly, tail and legs have feathers like a spaniel, and the ears and topknot are trimmed and shaped with a texture close to a poodle coat. LOL the breeders describe them as a groomers nightmare....


----------

